# Glass preserve jar lids - any interest?



## bne74honda (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi,

 I've collected about 30 lids over the years and am wondering if anyone would be interested in having a look? I have a at least a couple of Hamilton lids and many others of varying colour but all the same standard size. If there's interest, I can post photos otherwise I'll just list them in my shop. I don't want much for any of them - in most cases I'll ask only shipping. I can get fifty cents to a dollar in my shop but would rather see someone here get them.

 Brian


----------



## zecritr (Mar 12, 2013)

depends on the lids but yeah interested


----------



## bne74honda (Mar 13, 2013)

Zecritr,

 I'll take some pics tomorrow and post 'em here tomorrow night.

 Brian


----------



## zecritr (Mar 13, 2013)

Cool look forward to Them [sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## deenodean (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Brian, yes I need a couple of lids and glass inserts. I'll have to check to see exactly what I need and send u a p.m. . I also need 2 wire closures for Lightning jars, one is a Erie Lightning Qt, the other is an un-embossed Pint. I have the matching glass lids.  Some have difficulty removing the wire without breaking it but a way to do it is to heat it red it with torch , then unravel the wire.  thx


----------



## bne74honda (Mar 13, 2013)

OK...here are the lids I've available.
 pic1


----------



## bne74honda (Mar 13, 2013)

pic 2


----------



## bne74honda (Mar 13, 2013)

pic 3


----------



## bne74honda (Mar 13, 2013)

pic 4


----------



## bne74honda (Mar 13, 2013)

pic 5


----------



## bne74honda (Mar 13, 2013)

pic 6


----------



## bne74honda (Mar 13, 2013)

last 1


----------



## zecritr (Mar 14, 2013)

Sweet, None that i need at the moment but still very interested,


----------



## bne74honda (Mar 14, 2013)

Deenodean,

 Afraid I haven't any closures - these are farm tip dug so wire isn't often in evidence.

 Brian


----------

